# Eye infection?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Is it clear discharge? You could go buy some polysporin eye drops and do a week of those and see. Thats what my vet suggested before bring mine in. It cleared it up well.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Take a look (gently) under the lid to see if something is in there, like an eyelash or grit. Also check to see if the eye is inflamed. If it looks really red and irritated, you should keep a watch on it. Many eye infections resolve themselves, but if it persists, a trip to the vet is a good idea. If he starts rubbing at it, you should probably have him checked. Hope he's all OK!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Update - he is not rubbing it at all but the eye is definitely red compared to the other side. Any other thoughts?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Give it another day IMO, if still red on Thursday morning, take him to the vet. But I'm not a vet ...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

It might be conjunctivitis. Here's a link with remedies:

Conjunctivitis Remedies


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

We literally JUST went through this with our puppy. 

Symptoms:
- Lots of gunk in one eye - little to no gunk in other
- Gunk was wetter than usual
- Eye was slight red vs. other side
- He wasn't scratching at all, but we noticed him occasionally 1/2 closing it. 

Took him to the vet. 

She prescribed antibiotic eye drops and remidyl. He was almost 100% the next day. I don't think he really needed Remidyl, but the eye drops were a must. 

We tried home remedies. They didn't work.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My bridge dog used to have that seasonally. It was an allergy, and it would only be one eye. I would just take a warm wash cloth to his face, the vet was never concerned about it.

How do his ears look?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I personally will not mess with eyes. OTC products, home remedies, etc can potentially cause more harm under certain circumstances and I am not willing to risk it. I'd take him to the vet for a proper diagnosis and the correct treatment.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Rimidyl was a little over kill IMO. Thats a harsh drug that will never touch my dog. 

I still say try the polysporin drops in the one eye before taking him to a vet. My vet said they would most likely try BNP ointment which is just triple antibiotic that has polysporin in it. If its not getting better in a few days on that I would take him in. It did help Lincolns one infection


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Rimidyl was a little over kill IMO. Thats a harsh drug that will never touch my dog.
> 
> I still say try the polysporin drops in the one eye before taking him to a vet. My vet said they would most likely try BNP ointment which is just triple antibiotic that has polysporin in it. If its not getting better in a few days on that I would take him in. It did help Lincolns one infection


I hate Rimadyl. If any of my dogs need a painkiller my choice is Metacam. 
As far as the eye goes, I'd get him to the vet.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

If you are concerned that Riley may have an eye infection, you could try, Optimyxin Plus, (eye/ear antibiotic) pick it up at a drugstore, a couple of times a day for a few days. It was prescribed by my vet for an eye infection in one of my dogs-he had a scratched cornea and 'dry eye' which was helped with eye drops (artificial tears), oddly it didn't seem to bother him at all. So you may want to get Riley checked out by a vet, just to be sure that he does not have an eye injury.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

To follow up on what Laura said above - I would definitely have a vet take a look at the eyes to rule out infection. And if it's just allergies, discuss treatment - whether that is drops purchased there at the vet or discussing what kinds of clear saline drops you can buy from the store.

My guy has allergies (mold and mildew related, I think) and they are worst in fall and winter when mold is high and then when the house is closed up. For the past 3 months or so he has actually had clear eyes. While his eyes are at the worst we generally are doing drops twice a day. <- He has seen both our regular vet and an omphalmalogist to rule out other causes, as this has been a long term issue.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

One of Zoom's littermates had what was assumed to be allergies. Treated both with OTC and ultimately something their regular vet prescribed. 4 years later, when Zoom was dx'd with PU and everyone was notified, the owner took Tucker to an ACVO vet. Two weeks later his eye was removed. He had advanced PU. Not worth the risk, IMO.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> I personally will not mess with eyes. OTC products, home remedies, etc can potentially cause more harm under certain circumstances and I am not willing to risk it. I'd take him to the vet for a proper diagnosis and the correct treatment.


I completely agree - that is where I am at, I don't want any medication unless the vet has seen it first. I spoke to my vet and he suggested to first just put a warm, wet rag on it a few times. If it doesn't clear up, I'll take him in right away.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

You probably already know this, but just in case it's conjunctivitis, wipe from the inner to the outer part of the eye, don't reuse sections of the washcloth, and don't wipe the other eye with the same rag. Good luck


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> One of Zoom's littermates had what was assumed to be allergies. Treated both with OTC and ultimately something their regular vet prescribed. 4 years later, when Zoom was dx'd with PU and everyone was notified, the owner took Tucker to an ACVO vet. Two weeks later his eye was removed. He had advanced PU. Not worth the risk, IMO.


What is PU?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My older cat's left eye was closed. She has an eye infection too.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

OutWest said:


> What is PU?


Pigmentary Uveitis


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Update - the gunk is now bilateral. He still doesn't seem to be rubbing or anything. Would the fact that it is both eyes be more indicative of allergies? Could it have anything to do with the heat wave we are getting right now?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

We aren't having a heat wave but my cat got an eye infection anyway. She is on drops.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

And BTW I am definitely going to be getting him to the vet in the next few days, just trying to keep you updated and see if anyone has any thoughts in the mean time!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Well ill tell you what Lincoln has. When he started getting the gunk in both eyes it was so gross. But it was clearish in colour. I brought him in for a tear test and his eyes were borderline dry. Also he has Pannus on top of that. So it could be something medical, could be simple allergies. 

Let us know what the vet says


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

No one had their pet's eyes close?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Judi said:


> No one had their pet's eyes close?


Mines eyes never did. Not even when Ruby had her eye infection or her current ulcer.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am heading to the vet tomorrow morning with Ry, even though it seems to look better. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Riley went to the vet this morning! She said it looked like a bad eye infection, and we got some ointment. I've applied it twice and he looks better already, I can't believe how fast it worked. Yay!! And poor Ry was so good with all the poking around in his eye. What a sweetheart!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Judi said:


> My older cat's left eye was closed. She has an eye infection too.


She seems to be better.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Mines eyes never did. Not even when Ruby had her eye infection or her current ulcer.


Mine didn't have her right eye close but if we didn't take care of it, it probably would have.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

vcm5 said:


> I am heading to the vet tomorrow morning with Ry, even though it seems to look better. Better safe than sorry!


I agree with you. How did you make out?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

vcm5 said:


> Riley went to the vet this morning! She said it looked like a bad eye infection, and we got some ointment. I've applied it twice and he looks better already, I can't believe how fast it worked. Yay!! And poor Ry was so good with all the poking around in his eye. What a sweetheart!


You are lucky. The last day of drops, Callie hid and we couldn't find her.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Judi said:


> You are lucky. The last day of drops, Callie hid and we couldn't find her.


Aawh, poor Callie! I have been putting the medication in Ry's eyes three times a day since Thursday and he hasn't cared about it once. He barely seems to notice, silly boy.


----------

